# Metalhead who loves classical, are you Benjamin Petrofsky?



## Unknown (Dec 17, 2010)

I was looking around the internet about "death metal" and found a video called:
"Death Metal: a misunderstood art", after watching it I went to his channel and saw something like:
1st video: DM a misunderstood art
2nd, 3rd, 4th... : Best *metal subgenre* metal bands
6th video: Best classical composers.

Look at his channel:
http://www.youtube.com/user/benpetrofsky
I first ignored this, because there are a lot of Metalheads who love classical, but then I found this:
http://answers.yahoo.com/question/i...VSraU90jzKIX;_ylv=3?qid=20080619212417AABFanC
A question by a user called "Benjamin P".
His question was about classical infloences on death metal.
Posted on 2009, during his discussion with Bach and Herzeleide in the thread metal musicblack, death, doom, folk,etc...)
He posted links for songs such as:
Inner conflict by spawn of possession
Time heals nothing by Dismember
And Spheres of madness by Decapitated

All these songs are included on his video:*
"Dm a misunderstood art"
I don't know if you remember, but MHWLC posted the links for the same songs, and said that Inner conflict was one of his favourite songs, well thats pretty evident during his videos, he used it a lot of times.
The ideas that benjamin petrofsky defends are the same that MHWLC defends, like the one that metal is related to classical music, and something about Technical death metal and prog metal.

Well, Metalhead who loves classical, are you Benjamin Petrofsky?

If you know him(from the talkclassical forums), please send this thread to him, all right Bach? 

Ps: I'm from Brazil, there may be some grammar errors =)


----------

